# Need advice about droppings droppings everywhere



## Ruth Ray (Oct 3, 2012)

My first cockatiel is well loved and I give him all the freedom to be out of the cage almost all day long. I also don't want him to have his wings clipped. Mostly we are together in a room where we watch tv, go on the computer and sit around with company.Other times he hitches a ride to keep me company in the kitchen or bathroom!

I am at a loss what to do about droppings everywhere. I know he can't be potty trained like my grandkids! . I have stuff to clean up droppings, but they do not work well on fabric. For example he will leave poop on the couch, lampshade, climb up on my leg and poop on my jeans.

Any quick clean up ideas for this kind of situation? I haven't seen any other threads about how people deal with uncaged tiels and the mess they leave.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You haven't seen any threads because there aren't any  Bird poop is just something we all have to deal with when we have a pet bird. Usually I just pick it off whatever it's on. Just let it dry first


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah I think we all deal with poop. My bird is kind of potty trained, she will do her best not to poop on people, and when we open her cage she will go before coming out... other than that when she does poop on things I keep lysol wipes to clean it up.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I know what you mean, lol. I have two cockatiels and they are all over the house. I have just learned to pick up as soon as they do it, and, usually, their poop is pretty good and firm consistency, so it is easy to wipe off. I use baby wipes to clean up if it is a bit more messy than usual. Otherwise, it doesn't really bother me, small price to pay for the lovely companionship they give me 
To be honest, I would rather have that than scoop up a large dog's poop every day. Or a kitty litter box. No way.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

baby wipes are excellent. get on them fast though so it doesn't stain.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

You'll learn his body language. They usually have a "tell" when they are going to poop. It's your job to get a tissue under him before he goes


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

A very simple suggestion is to "dab" and not "wipe" when you're cleaning up a wet poo on fabric. Wiping a wet poo is almost certainly likely to stain because it will just smear into the fabric. But lightly dabbing it with a tissue will usually pick up the whole thing without too much of a stain.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Peetenomax said:


> It's your job to get a tissue under him before he goes


Or at least your hand!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi CaliTiels,

I have written several posts about the bird poop issue. Just for you, I will re-post something I wrote in another bird forum that I think you may find helpful.  Good luck!

*Ways to Deal with Bird Poop to Make Clean-Up Easy and Stress-Free*

Clothes Bags
Go to the dollar store and buy a few of those "clothing bags" (the kind you buy to put a nice suit or gown in to keep it dust-free"). Cut it in half. You now have 2 nice covers for the backs of your chairs. You can tailor the length to the length of your chairs. This is what I do at home. When Sunny poops on them, they are so easy to wipe down. Stock up on a few so that when one gets ripped, you can easily replace it.

Shower Caps
If you have one of those floor lamps that shines light up to the ceiling, go to the dollar store (sounds familiar?  ) and get some shower caps to put over them as lamp covers. But be CAREFUL to remove them before you turn on the lamp and once you've turned it off, let it cool down first before you put it on, otherwise it could catch fire. I have a lamp like this in my room and every morning I cover it with a shower cap before leaving for work, and remove it when I get home in the evening so I can use it. 

Paper Towels
Put a paper towel under your tiel's favourite hang-outs as there are bound to be some (ie. on top of a medicine cabinet) and just keep replacing the paper towel. (If you want to save on paper towel, just use half a piece of paper towel at one time.) 

Plastic Covers
Cover your tiel's favourite furniture with clear plastic table covers so that they can be easily wiped down. I always go to a fabric or home/kitchen supplies store that sells large sheets of tablecloths in big rolls so you can specify the size. Just buy a big piece of the clear plastic. They are so cheap and you can just cut them into the different sizes you need. In my room I have my electric keyboard and TV covered and they are so easy to wipe down.

Water Bottles
Keep a small water bottle in every room with tissue paper so that you can just do quick spray-and-wipes. 

Floors
This may not be so easy but try to have hardwood floors whenever possible instead of carpet so that clean up is always easy. 

I'm a neat and tidy freak and yet I can let Sunny out of the cage 24/7 because of these strategies. Every night when I return home, I spend only about 1 minute to clean up the poop in my room with water and a scouring pad which I can live with. If I can do it, anyone can. ;D


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Usually birds will pick a few favorite perching spots...once you figure out where those are, you can lay newspaper or towels down for easy cleanup. If you have smooth floors (tile, wood or linoleum, cleanup up poop is easy...just spray with a cleaner or disinfectant, wait ten minutes and wipe it up. Unfortunately, my apartment is mostly carpeted, so I have to go the towel and newspaper route.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

All my birds are in the living room where its carpeted. Theres only one cage really on a stand on the floor since my other two are on easily wipe able surfaces. Welcome mats are great for putting under cages on the floor, so much easier to clean than scrubbing carpets!

If the birds let one drop whilst on me or the furniture, I just get it quickly with a baby wipe.

My budgie only comes out for short flights and heads back in (she's pretty old), Gandalf stays on top of his cage, so Echo is usually the culprit for any little surprises lol.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the good ideas!


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

My cage is on a stand and I keep a plastic tablecloth under it. Easy to sweep up and wash. They are out most of the day so every evening i do cleanup. My sister had a tiel years ago. He potty trained himself. He would rush back to his cage when time. She doesn't know how he learned this. Was a baby when she got him.


----------

